# problema con nvidia (despues de intentar xorg7)

## kropotkin

hola, hace unos pocos dias en mi gentoo-amd64 trate de instalar xorg7, tube que desenmascarar muchos paketes para que el portage me dejara pasar la intalacion, mas menos unos 100, bueno al llegar a compilar el pakete xorg-x11, la compilacion daba un error y nunca pude terminar de compilar, sike lo ke hice fue simplemente hacer borrar los paketes ke habia desenmascarado desde packages.keywords y packages.unmask y volver a instalar xorg, y se me intalo la vercion 6.8

el problema esque ahora no tengo acelacion grafica, volvi a compilar xorg, los driver el nvidia (el gxl y el kernel) pero nada no se que problema sera.. este mensaje tengo

```
kropotkinix@Cesar-Amd ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x23 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x24 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x25 16 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x26 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x27 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x28 16 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Violación de segmento

```

```
kropotkinix@Cesar-Amd ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX

```

no se que hacer  :Sad:  alguien me puede dar una mano???...

graciasLast edited by kropotkin on Fri Mar 03, 2006 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aj2r

No sé casi nada sobre las nvidia, pero seguramente se solucione tu problema haciendo "emerge nvidia-glx"

----------

## artic

Has modificado tu xorg.conf??????? nunca he tratado de retroceder de version de xorg ,que error te daba en la compilacion?????y en que modulo??????

----------

## kropotkin

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> No sé casi nada sobre las nvidia, pero seguramente se solucione tu problema haciendo "emerge nvidia-glx"

 

ya lo hice, ya e echo emerge nvidia-glx; emerge nvidia-kernel; emerge xorg-x11, hice un update al sistem completo despues de un emerge sync, osea actualize todo el world y el system, pero nada...

 :Sad: 

----------

## kropotkin

 *artic wrote:*   

> Has modificado tu xorg.conf??????? nunca he tratado de retroceder de version de xorg ,que error te daba en la compilacion?????y en que modulo??????

 

realmente no me acurdo donde daba el error..  :Sad: 

no la xorg.conf no la e tocado... yaque nunca termino la compilacion del xorg7 nunca tube que tocar la xorg.conf

```
kropotkinix@Cesar-Amd ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "teclado" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "teclado"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option    "CoreKeyboard"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

        Option    "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Compaq"

        ModelName    "V70"

        HorizSync      30-69

        VertRefresh    50-125

        DisplaySize    304.8 228.6

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

        #Option      "NvAGP" "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth   16

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes  "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## kropotkin

 :Crying or Very sad:   justo hoy en la tarde lo mas probable esque me llegue mi nueva grafica (XFX 6600-gT) y no podre tener acelacion grafica en gentoo  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

es mi ide o tendre que reintalar todo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dolbyto

a mi tampoco me tiraban los drivers de portage.. prueba a bajartelos de la pagina oficial de nvidia.. 

suerte

----------

## kropotkin

 *dolbyto wrote:*   

> a mi tampoco me tiraban los drivers de portage.. prueba a bajartelos de la pagina oficial de nvidia.. 
> 
> suerte

 

raro porque a mi antes no me funcionaban los driver de la pagina de nvidia, pero los del portage hasta hace 2 dias, osea antes de que intetara pasar a xorg7 todo funcionaba bien  :Sad: 

igual a lo que llegue a mi casa intentare copn los oficiales de nvidia.

----------

## aj2r

¿Has hecho "eselect opengl set nvidia"?

----------

## kropotkin

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> ¿Has hecho "eselect opengl set nvidia"?

 

grcias por el consejo, pero nada tampoco, acavo de llegar ahora a mi casa sique probare con intalar los driver de nvidia de la pagina oficial..

lo otro, hay un archivo que lleva un historial de los programas que se an instaldo con portage, cual es ese archivo, alomejor eliminando todos los programas ke me dejo intalado el xorg7.

----------

## kropotkin

no pude emerger los drivers a mano  :Sad: 

```
Cesar-Amd kropotkinix # cat /var/log/nvidia-installer.log

nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'

creation time: Fri Mar  3 12:32:54 2006

option status:

  license pre-accepted    : false

  update                  : false

  force update            : false

  expert                  : false

  uninstall               : false

  driver info             : false

  no precompiled interface: false

  no ncurses color        : false

  query latest driver ver : false

  OpenGL header files     : false

  no questions            : false

  silent                  : false

  no backup               : false

  kernel module only      : false

  sanity                  : false

  add this kernel         : false

  no runlevel check       : false

  no network              : false

  no ABI note             : false

  no RPMs                 : false

  force tls               : (not specified)

  force compat32 tls      : (not specified)

  X install prefix        : /usr/X11R6

  OpenGL install prefix   : /usr

  compat32 install prefix : (not specified)

  installer install prefix: /usr

  utility install prefix  : /usr

  kernel name             : (not specified)

  kernel include path     : (not specified)

  kernel source path      : (not specified)

  kernel output path      : (not specified)

  kernel install path     : (not specified)

  proc mount point        : /proc

  ui                      : (not specified)

  tmpdir                  : /tmp

  ftp mirror              : ftp://download.nvidia.com

  RPM file list           : (not specified)

Using: nvidia-installer ncurses user interface

-> License accepted.

-> No precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you li

   ke the installer to attempt to download a kernel interface for your kernel f

   rom the NVIDIA ftp site (ftp://download.nvidia.com)? (Answer: Yes)

-> No matching precompiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site;

   this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for

   your kernel.

-> Kernel source path: '/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix/source'

-> Performing CC test with CC="cc".

-> Performing rivafb check.

-> Performing rivafb module check.

-> Cleaning kernel module build directory.

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make clean'...

   rm -f -f nv.o nv-vm.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nv.o nv-vm.o os-

   agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o nvidia.mod.o

   rm -f -f build-in.o nv-linux.o *.d .*.{cmd,flags}

   rm -f -f nvidia.{o,ko,mod.{o,c}} nv_compiler.h *~

   rm -f -rf .tmp_versions

-> Building kernel module:

   executing: 'cd ./usr/src/nv; make module SYSSRC=/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r

   5Kropotkinix/source SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix/build'..

   .

   NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

   make CC=cc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix/build KBUI

   LD_VERBOSE=1 -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix/source SUBDIRS=/tmp

   /selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

   make -C /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv

   " -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5/Makefile modules

   mkdir -p /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_

   versions

   make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/tmp/self

   gz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv

   echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`cc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /tmp/selfgz15909/NV

   IDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

     cc -Wp,-MD,/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.

   nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include -D

   __KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r5/include -i

   nclude include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-

   6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-s

   trict-aliasing -fno-common -ffreestanding -Os -fomit-frame-pointer -march=k8

   -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -f

   no-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -

   mno-3dnow -Wdeclaration-after-statement  -I/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86

   _64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wforma

   t -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wpointer-arith -Wno-multichar -Werror -O

   -fno-common -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAME

   S -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -mcmodel=kernel -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL

   _NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_

   PATCHLEVEL=6629 -DNV_UNIX -DNV_LINUX -DNV_INT64_OK -DNVCPU_X86_64 -DNV_64_BI

   TS -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_A

   TTR_PR

   ESENT -DNV_PCI_DISABLE_DEVICE_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DMODULE -D

   KBUILD_BASENAME=nv -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nvidia -c -o /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Lin

   ux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64

   -1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

   In file included from include/linux/list.h:7,

                    from include/linux/wait.h:23,

                    from include/asm/semaphore.h:42,

                    from include/linux/sched.h:20,

                    from include/linux/module.h:10,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv-linux.h:52,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv.c:14:

   include/linux/prefetch.h: In function `prefetch_range':

   include/linux/prefetch.h:62: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arith

   metic

   In file included from include/linux/dmapool.h:14,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:454,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv-linux.h:75,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv.c:14:

   include/asm/io.h: In function `check_signature':

   include/asm/io.h:303: warning: wrong type argument to increment

   In file included from include/asm/pci.h:94,

                    from include/linux/pci.h:581,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv-linux.h:75,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv.c:14:

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h: In function `pci_map_page':

   include/asm-generic/pci-dma-compat.h:49: warning: pointer of type `void *' u

   sed in arithmetic

   In file included from include/linux/compat.h:15,

                    from include/asm/mtrr.h:28,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv-linux.h:115,

                    from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv.c:14:

   include/asm/compat.h: In function `compat_alloc_user_space':

   include/asm/compat.h:201: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arithmet

   ic

   include/asm/compat.h:202: warning: pointer of type `void *' used in arithmet

   ic

   In file included from /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv/nv.c:14:

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:203

   :5: warning: "NV_ENABLE_MEM_TRACKING" is not defined

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h:231

   :5: warning: "NV_ENABLE_MEM_TRACKING" is not defined

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: At top l

   evel:

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:201: warn

   ing: initialization from incompatible pointer type

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:223:5: wa

   rning: "NV_ENABLE_MEM_TRACKING" is not defined

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1097:5: w

   arning: "NV_ENABLE_MEM_TRACKING" is not defined

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In funct

   ion `_get_phys_address':

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2509: err

   or: structure has no member named `pud'

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In funct

   ion `nv_agp_init':

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2991: war

   ning: implicit declaration of function `inter_module_get'

   /tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:2992: war

   ning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:5

   75)

   make[4]: *** [/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr/src/nv/

   nv.o] Error 1

   make[3]: *** [_module_/tmp/selfgz15909/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-6629-pkg2/usr

   /src/nv] Error 2

   make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

   NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

   nvidia.ko failed to build!

   make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

   make: *** [module] Error 2

-> Error.

ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA kernel module.

ERROR: Installation has failed.  Please see the file

       '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log' for details.  You may find suggestions

       on fixing installation problems in the README available on the Linux

       driver download page at www.nvidia.com.

Cesar-Amd kropotkinix #

```

----------

## pacho2

¿no tienes ningún error al emerger nvidia-glx?

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿no tienes ningún error al emerger nvidia-glx?
> 
> Saludos

 

no ninguno...

lo unico que me dice que para cambiar la interface de glx ejecute opengl-update nvidia

el cual lo ago y se realiza sin ningun errorLast edited by kropotkin on Fri Mar 03, 2006 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

Prueba a correr desde el terminal "startx" y postear la salida.

Saludos

----------

## kropotkin

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix x86_64 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux Cesar-Amd 2.6.15-gentoo-r5Kropotkinix #5 Mon Feb 27 23:07:30 CLST 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 03 March 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

                to make sure that you have the latest version.

                Module Loader present

                Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

                        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

                                (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

                                (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Mar  3 15:23:51 2006

                                (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

                                Using vt 7

                                (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

                                (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load GLX

                                X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).  #eso es despues de cerrar la X

                                xinit:  connection to X server lost.

----------

## pacho2

¿y en el xorg.0.log? No intentes buscar sólo donde pone "EE", mira si en lgún sitio te dice dónde intenta buscar el glx.

Saludos

PD: Otra opción es intentar quitar (emerge -C ...) el nvidia kernel y el nvidia glx y luego inetntar reinstalar ambos.

----------

## aj2r

Prueba esto

```

ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

```

----------

## kropotkin

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Prueba esto
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so
> ...

 

GRACIAS!! 

depues de hcer todo, removera paketes, instalarlos denuevo, realizar etc-update, revisar logs, nada servia, yse ese enlace simbolico y fuino  deinmediato  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: D:D

GRACIAS

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Prueba esto
> 
> ```
> 
> ln -s /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so
> ...

 

Ya se dónde intentaba buscar el glx  :Wink: , gracias  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

